# How many times do you shave per week?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This question is for guys only, shaving facial hair.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

15 - twice per day and 3 times on Thursdays.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Some girls might need to! 

Twice a week, I let it get to the decent stubble stage before shaving usually.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6, although I used to shave every other day for a long time.

I don't even use shaving cream, I just run the razor over my skin while it is still wet after a shower and I am good to go. :stu


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Once a day. 

I don't like going more than 24 hours without shaving. It makes me feel grubby.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Why is this guys only?
Girls shave, too.
Maybe not their faces, but just saying.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

1-3 times a day. I used to shave once a month. I miss those days. :b


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I used to shave every day. But that slowly degenerated to once every few days, then once a week, and then to full-on hobo beard.

I don't like shaving.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Usually once every 2 days, so 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Twice a week. But I go for the lightly-bearded graduate look, so I don't shave it all off.


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

twice a week usually


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I just use a beard trimmer on the lowest setting and keep the stubble look. I don't like to shave.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Twice a week, unless someone specifically asks me to.

I'm lazy.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Every other day. I also use a trimmer.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Every second day but slowly approaching every day.

Full body shave once a month...... only kidding :boogie


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Once a day,sometimes twice.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I shave once or twice a week to clean up around the beard.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I shave once a month....when i feel like it. But i can easily go for 2 months without shaving. Sometimes it's once a week, but thats rare.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I used to have to shave daily, but I only have to do it about twice a week now.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Once a week, sometimes once every two weeks depending on how lazy I feel. I'm a mechanic so I'm not expected to look neat and tidy for my job. I'm usually covered in filth every day at work anyway so the scruffy look is no big deal.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

About once a week.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I shaved my pits last week.
It was a momentous occasion. We even had a clown over. He pulled an infinite chain of my underarm pubis from his shirt pocket, and made balloon animals out of the bulbous, infected ingrown hairs. Later on, we all played pin-the-hair-on-all-the-other-hairs (this is a game where someone is blind-folded and has to blindly seek another patch of my body hair and adhere a singular pit hair to it). Needless to say, it was awesome.


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

Drew said:


> I just use a beard trimmer on the lowest setting and keep the stubble look. I don't like to shave.


This is what I started doing, go tired of chewing my face up with a razor every other day.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Once a week is all I need. I'm lucky in that way.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I shave once a day, in the mornings.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Drella said:


> I shaved my pits last week.
> It was a momentous occasion. We even had a clown over. He pulled an infinite chain of my pit hair from his shirt pocket. He even made balloon animals out of the bulbous, infected ingrown hairs. Later on, we all played pin-the-hair-on-all-the-other-hairs (this is a game where someone is blind-folded and has to blindly seek another patch of my body hair and adhere a singular pit hair to it). Needless to say, it was awesome.


This might be the best post ever conceived.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

6 - I generally skip Saturdays


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

twice a week.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Once, if I can get away with it.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I hate shaving but I hate having facial hair more, so 4 times a week usually.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Usually about three times a week.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Usually every other day.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm 19, and never shaved.

I cut off a little hair under my chin once, though... I also have a mini moustache going on, which has had its fair share of laughs.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Just once a week for me.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Once a week, usually.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Every other day, or whenever it gets too scruffy. I find shaving so annoying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daxter said:


> I'm 19, and never shaved.
> 
> I cut off a little hair under my chin once, though... I also have a mini moustache going on, which has had its fair share of laughs.


I had that peachfuzz thing, too, when I was younger.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

usually once a week.
Sometimes twice, and before special occasions. I should more often, but...well I hate shaving.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

6-7 times a week. i sometimes skip saturdays. i shave while im showering because i cut myself shaving like others do. im assuming its cause the razor is wet when its running on my skin.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

once or twice a week, but it's out of laziness, if I wanted to keep a bearb-free face, i'd have to shave once a day, or every 2 days at minimum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I dislike shaving quite a bit,

My facial hair grows fairly slowly so I've just calculated that the best cycle for me is once every 2 weeks as this allows for long enough to get a decent stubble & a better shave for the to clean up around what I keep as I'm never ever clean shaven. I'm not sure how people shave daily unless they literally live the 5 O'clock shadow as it's pure skin irritation. With my new 2 week system I'm actually shaving hair & as such skin irritation is at a minimum. Skin irritation is one reason I always have some form of beard as well as the fact that feeling the hint of stubble after shaving annoys the hell out of me. Even though it's not visible, it makes it the shave seem like such a waste of time. Ultimately, I like beards though, so that's my main reason for less frequent shaving, eventually I'll only shave the undergrowth & keep a thicket as it were


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I used to shave once every two days, but now I'm slowly growing a beard.
Here's a link to pics of me with a beard. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/im-growing-a-beard-74465/


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Usually every other day. I used to do it daily when I was employed.

The worst part is I have a permanent 5 O'clock shadow, even right after shaving.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Currently 1-2, due to laziness and the fact that my skin gets irritated easily, I'm considering purchasing an electric razor actually, anyone know of any good ones?


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

STKinTHEmud said:


> Twice a week. But I go for the lightly-bearded graduate look, so I don't shave it all off.


I love that look. More guys should do that.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Once or twice a week. Sometimes I just trim it down..shaving sucks.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Every other day, or at least once every three days. I hate shaving.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3 times a week


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Used to trim/shave once every 5-10 days but now I'm letting my facial hair grow. I haven't shaved in 6 weeks and it's starting to get long lol


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I shave almost everyday... it depends on if I need to go somewhere or not :b


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Every day, unless i'm going absolutely nowhere all day and am feeling particularly lazy. Like today 

I do not look good with a beard. Or stubble. At all.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

3-4 times a week, I can't grow a full beard.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I shave every day (except on rare occasions where I'm feeling really lazy or if I oversleep and don't have time). I don't like to shave, but I don't want a beard and shaving is worse when it gets longer. I wish there was some way to keep facial hair from growing permanently (or at least for 5-10 years, in case I change my mind).


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Once. Most of my face hair is located on my chin and I'm trying to get a goatee going so I just trim that. The rest of it doesn't grow very fast so a once over with a razor on the rest of my face once a week suffices.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I've recently just started getting facial hair (late bloomer I guess, plus I'm growing a couple hairs on my chest :S, Puberty Here I Come!...again) so I only shave when it starts to get itchy (about a week, week and a half).


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm on week number two without shaving, mostly out of laziness.  I dont mind how it looks but its starting to get a little uncomfortable. I could easily grow a full, thick beard if I wanted but I don't think I can stand it much longer.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I only shave sporadically, because I have pretty much no facial hair.


----------

